# Sweet Tooth Preps - Can It Be Done?



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you store any candies for the kiddos ...... or yourself when they are not looking? I have not found anything in my searches that seem to fit the bill. I did find the summary below on the net .... What say you?





The softer the candy, the shorter the shelf life, ever had a hard caramel?? 

Here's a generalized idea on candy shelf life: 


BUBBLE GUM - Most gum such as Bubble Yum or Bubblicious Bubble Gum is good for anywhere from four (4) to six (6) months and this guideline applies to regular gums such as Chiclets, Dentyne, Trident, et al 

CANDY BARS - The average shelf for a chocolate candy bar is anywhere up to six (6) months, however, certain candies such as Necco Wafers, Smarties, Starburst Fruit Chews or Nerds can last considerably longer due to their consistency. 

GUMMI CANDY - Most gummi candies such as gummi bears, peachy penguins, strawberry puffs, etc are good for up to (six) months although they will diminish in quality if exposed high temperatures. 

JELLY BELLY JELLY BEANS - The manufacturer suggests that the shelf life for Jelly Bellies is up to eight (8) months. 

JORDAN ALMONDS (CONFETTI) - We are frequently asked about Jordan Almonds as they are often purchased in advance to be used for celebratory events such as anniversaries, baby showers or weddings. 

Although the shelf life is said to be up to five (5) months, we suggest that you do not hold them for longer than two (2) to three (3) months to ensure that they are absolutely fresh. 

LOLLIPOPS - Most lollipops have a long shelf life but it is important to remember that exposure to high temperatures can cause the candy to permanently stick to the wrappers. 

Although most lollipops can last up to six (6) months, it is important that they are stored in cool environments. 

M&M's ® CHOCOLATE CANDIES - According to the manufacturer, the life span of M&M's ® is up to thirteen (13) months providing that it remains in it's factory sealed package and not exposed to heat. 

NOVELTY CANDY - Most novelties candies are nothing more than candy such as bubble gum or dextrose encased in a plastic outer shell. The life span of most novelty candies is six (6) to eight (8) months and depends on the type of candy chosen. 

UNWRAPPED BULK CANDY - Most unwrapped bulk candies remains fresh for five (5) to six (6) months, however, certain items such as Candy Roll Wafers, Runts,Rock Candy Strings and Candy Blocks will last longer due to their consistency. 

Candies such as Good & Plenty, Licorice, Mexican Hats or Red Dollars tend to taste better when fresh and we suggest that you store them for no longer than two (2) months. 

Chocolate candies such as Bridge Mix, Chocolate Pretzels, Double Dipped Chocolate Peanuts or Malted Milk Balls tend to have a shorter shelf life and this applies to any candy that has peanuts as one of the ingredients, 

WRAPPED BULK CANDY - Most wrapped bulk candy remains fresh for five (5) to six (six) months especially if it is a hard candy such as a Butterscotch Disk, Starlight Mint or Root Beer Barrel. 

Softer candies such as Caramel Creams or Brach's Royals have a shorter shelf life due to their consistency. 

Certain candies such as Anise Squares, Brach's Ice Blue Mints, Jolly Ranchers or Sour Balls have a much longer shelf life and are ideal for long term use.

...and Atomic Fireballs seem to last forever...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If we are talking REALLY long term (like years, decades) I'm guessing there is nothing store bought that is going to last. In that case I would suppose your best bet would be making it yourself (at least learning how). Not saying you're going to be able to make M&M's or Snickers but hard candies made from sugars could be done. Think rock candy when you were a kid.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure about decades, but found some granola bars that had been in the back of the jeep that had to be 4 years old. Digested with no problem. Maybe I got lucky or the manufacturers are cutting their bets.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I bought a few bags of hard candy (butter scotch, cinnamon disks, etc). "Best by" date was 2 years out.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have one friend that likes to grab handfuls of candy when he comes to my house so I'm sure to put last years Halloween candy out for him. He's given some funny looks but hasn't said anything yet. I know he's eaten 9-12 month old snicker bars before. We call him Billy the Goat or jackass.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Twinkies last forever and are a must-have for the zombie apacolypse.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Twinkies last forever and are a must-have for the zombie apacolypse.


I was kinda hoping for Skittles.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Military type chocholate bars we were still getting them in C-rats 30 years after the korean war


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

no idea where your getting your data - they are finding hard candies that were included in 1960s Civil Defense caches - peppermint in particular, perfectly OK - it's almost 100% sugar - should store forever ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

powdered cocoa, oatmeal, sugar... all last long long time.. easy to make no bake cookies


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Typically those funny codes on the packaging directly from the manufacturers to retailers are dated for two years shelf life on most candy items. Not that they ever lasted that long on the shelves  Yay retail experience was actually good for something!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Twinkies last forever and are a must-have for the zombie apacolypse.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

My wife found some dark baking chocolate in the basement pantry a couple months back that was purchased back in 2008 we know this because she dates everything that goes in there. She used it to make brownies they were pretty good. But the after c rats and MRE's for 20 years grass tastes good


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> View attachment 21081


Oh, thank goodness. I was afraid nobody got it!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> Military type chocholate bars we were still getting them in C-rats 30 years after the korean war


Yup! John Wayne bars.....Yummm!!!

When I enlisted in 1973, we still had C-Rats in basic that had the old Lucky Strike, or Chesterfield cigarette 4-packs in them. Non-filtered of course!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sugar lasts a long time if kept from moisture and we have a few buckets of long term dried fruit from Wise Foods. I'm not much of a sweet tooth person so the dried fruit is a treat for me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is a treat will change. Seasonal berries and things made with them will be the replacement. Sugar beets can be used as a source for sugar just a lot of work. Sugar beets can be grown in most places

If interested:
http://americanpreppersnetwork.com/2012/12/how-to-make-your-own-sugar.html


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't have any kids (that I'm aware of) to worry about. I've always kept hard candy in my truck "what-if" box.

I've also been known to take a spoonful of honey or black strap molasses when the sweet tooth needs attention and there is no candy or cake in the house.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For those too young to have tasted one of these for $5 one can be yours to try of put in your bug out whatever

https://reprorations.com/USA WW2/WW2-US page 2.htm


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Caramel can be made with milk and sugar. I plan on keeping my goats alive no matter what.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When lad is rendered a use full by product is crackling. It is used to make sausage with potato's, cookies and used as an additive in other foods.
Cracklin cookies is a long time farm treat. SHTF on not when you butcher a hog you use it all except the squeal..

How you make it varies depending what you have here is one way.

Crackling Cookies Recipe

and another one

Cracklings after you cook down pig lard.

2 eggs
2 c. ground cracklings
2 c. brown sugar
1/2 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. cloves
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. raisins
3 c. flour
1 tsp. soda
1/3 c. sour milk
1 tsp. salt

Stir together and drop by teaspoonful on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 350 degrees for 9 to 12 minutes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> For those too young to have tasted one of these for $5 one can be yours to try of put in your bug out whatever
> 
> https://reprorations.com/USA WW2/WW2-US page 2.htm


Thanks ROM, interesting site.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks ROM, interesting site.


 Made a lot of coffee with those heat tablets.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

honey , sugar , coco power , raw sugar , brown sugar , even the rock candy we used to get when we were kids , I have most of this as a prep .


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Years ago, the owner of the company I worked at (he was an accountant by trade) was a very frugal man. He LOVED going to the annual auction at the City Yards, where the city auctioned off surplus office equipment, basically anything they wanted to get rid of. One day a lot came up for bid that was a pallet wrapped up, and you were basically bidding blind. The boss could tell it had 2 old daisy-wheel printers on it, and being an old electronic junkie he bid $5 on the lot, and won (only bidder).

After we got it back to the office and unwrapped it, we found a bunch of miscellaneous crap that was worthless. But at the bottom of the stack were 10 metal cans that were obviously very old, but still in good condition and were well sealed. They said "Civil Defense - Carbohydrate Supplement" on them. He got very excited and cracked one open. They were full of hard candy. Years and probably heat had fused them into a single mass however.

He cut the can open w/ tin snips, and busted the lump into smaller pieces. Oddly, they were fine, and still tasted good. ROFL! I think these bad boys were packed back in the 60's.

They looked something like this...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ Troll


----------

